
Whithdrawal of the United Kingdom and EU rules on .eu domain names [pdf] - cstuder
https://ec.europa.eu/info/sites/info/files/notice_to_stakeholders_brexit_eu_domain_names.pdf
======
okket
See also current discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16714581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16714581)

